# Graphics Card in budget 6k.



## shaunakx300 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello,

I have a i5-650 processor and an NEC motherboard with 8gigs of ram with VIP smps 400R 300w. I also have an i5-750 processor. An Lg Flatron L1718S monitor.

I want an graphics card for gaming. My budget will be 6000/- I won't be playing them at full res on low fps but should work at least on minimum settings.

I have shortlisted few cards for you.
Zotac Nvidia Gt 730 2gb gddr5 (64bit)

Gigabyte AMD Radeon R7 240 2GB DDR3 (128bit).

Gigabyte GT 730 2GB DDR5 Graphics Card (REV2.0).

Or any other good card.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 16, 2016)

Increase budget, change PSU and get a GTX 750Ti at least.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2016)

Increase your budget and change that PSU immediately.

Get these:
Antec VP450P -2400,
MSI GTX750Ti 2GB -10400.


----------



## shaunakx300 (Apr 16, 2016)

I am low on budget!


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 17, 2016)

Since your only concern is to play the games anyhow at bare minimum settings and resolutions,you should opt for the following:

zotac GT 730 2GB DDR3:Rs 4725

Antec VP450p psu:Rs 2070


----------



## shaunakx300 (Apr 17, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> Since your only concern is to play the games anyhow at bare minimum settings and resolutions,you should opt for the following:
> 
> zotac GT 730 2GB DDR3:Rs 4725
> 
> Antec VP450p psu:Rs 2070




I borrowed a Corsair cx500 Psu from a friend. 

what about AMD 

Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon R7 250 with Boost R7 250 1GB DDR5 1 GB DDR5 Graphics Card ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 17, 2016)

AMD HD 7770 or R7 250x, you might get @ around 6-7k


----------



## nickzcool (Apr 19, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> AMD HD 7770 or R7 250x, you might get @ around 6-7k


+1to this

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------

